# Guys & St Thomas Fertility Clinic



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi,

Has anyone had IVF through the NHS or Self-funding with Guys & St Thomas Hospital based in London Bridge?

I would really like to know how you got on, good or bad as I am looking in to having treatment there?

Would be grateful for any information.

Many Thanks

Jx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There is already an active running thread for ladies having treatment at Guys so perhaps you could join them... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98578.225

You may also like to have a search of the Clinic Review board to see if anyone has already written up a review for there...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=139.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

johannax said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone had IVF through the NHS or Self-funding with Guys & St Thomas Hospital based in London Bridge?
> 
> ...


Dear Jx,
I had my first tx at Guys last year. They are so friendly, they helped explain things really well & I felt VERY safe with them.

Feel free to PM me if you want more info, not sure if you have already been to them as I've only just read your post on here.

Take care, Sally x


----------

